# When traveling bugs show up



## AlisonTB (Nov 7, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Mac sierra 10.12.6, Lightroom CC.

This is not the first time I've had issues with lightroom CC when traveling. I keep the catalog and the images on a portable hard drive, and when on shoots without internet connection bad things happen. this time the whole develop  module disappeared while off line, and when I got home all the edits I did in the field also went away, including the collections I set up. Also, LR does not recognize the images as duplicates when I upload additional new ones from my camera: it re uploads ALL the images regardless. (no, I do not change the file name on import).
What gives?
Alison


----------



## RobOK (Nov 13, 2017)

Are you talking all LRCC or using Classic at home?


----------



## AlisonTB (Nov 13, 2017)

I have Classic CC, but when traveling and off line, it looses tools.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

AlisonTB said:


> I have Classic CC, but when traveling and off line, it looses tools.


Strange story. Lightroom Classic does not loose tools when it's offline. In fact, it only needs to be online once a month to check the validity of your license.

If you are offline too long, then your license will expire, but you will get several warnings before that happens. When you let your license expire nevertheless, the develop and map modules will indeed stop working. That is a known fact. I'm not sure how that looks in practise: They could be dimmed and not selectable, or disappear completely. But edits and collections should not disappear. When you import and have duplicates on the memory card, make sure that the option not to import those is checked at the top right of the import dialog.


----------



## AlisonTB (Nov 13, 2017)

yes I am aware of all that, and yet it still happens. I misspoke, however- it was not the develop module that disappeared it was the develop tools in the Basic exposure area of the Library. Plus the collections and edits I did. Not the first time, either.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

Do you perhaps mean the Quick Develop block in the Library module? you can hide that by right-clicking anywhere in the title bar of a block. Perhaps that's what you did...





And once again: collections and edits don't just disappear, or perhaps you mean the panels were hidden in the same way?...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 13, 2017)

If the Basic panel has disappeared, Ctrl-click on any of the panel headers on the right side of the Develop module and make sure Basic has a checkmark beside it. The same applies for the Collections panel on the Left side, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

Or perhaps you mean that you pressed the TAB key and both panels disappeared completely?...


----------



## AlisonTB (Nov 13, 2017)

THANK YOU! I am sloppy with the keyboard... I will watch for it in the future in case thats what happened. Nothing else really makes sense, thank you!


----------

